# LaDue Ice



## Changinglatitudes (May 24, 2007)

Anyone ventured out on the ice at LaDue yet? It looked great from the 44 & 422 bridges yesterday, but I didn't see any tracks, I thought it was a bit early.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

I will be heading out there on saturday. If no one replies about the ice before than I will let you know.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I called jim yesterday at the 1stop he said that the ice should be good by the weekend.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

There was a guy out yeasterday on ladue,Not far though. Just by the islands.


----------



## Changinglatitudes (May 24, 2007)

Sounds good, I am looking to head out on the ice Sunday afternoon/evening, I'll let you guys know how I do.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Saw two trucks in the lot by the boathouse. There was a shanty out there pretty far and also a guy walking out in the same area as the shanty.


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey. Anyone get any idea of the thickness out there @ Ladue. I'm thinking about going tomorrow.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I talked to Jim again today, yesterday there was 4 inches and people were all the way out by the sunken bridge.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I just got back from the One stop bait shop by Ladue. The ice thickness is 3 to 4 ". He checked it himself. There were about 5 sets of guys out on the North end. 2 guys came into his shop today (seperate) after fishing and got some fish. One guy had 19 crappies. A couple of decent ones but most were average to small. The other fella had a mix bag of gills,white perch, and crappies, a dozen or so I was told. They were straight off the main launch.

Side note: I didn't see anyone at punderson. I was told the snowmobile guys were cutting across the lake by the beach area. That is a good sign.

Be safe out there!

One other side note: Bear town lake: I guess they are catching stocked trout there pretty good. I think that is in Bainebridge.


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the updates fellas! I'll probably give it a shot tomorrow. I'll post the results if I make it out.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

TIGGER said:


> I just got back from the One stop bait shop by Ladue. The ice thickness is 3 to 4 ". He checked it himself. There were about 5 sets of guys out on the North end. 2 guys came into his shop today (seperate) after fishing and got some fish. One guy had 19 crappies. A couple of decent ones but most were average to small. The other fella had a mix bag of gills,white perch, and crappies, a dozen or so I was told. They were straight off the main launch.
> 
> Side note: I didn't see anyone at punderson. I was told the snowmobile guys were cutting across the lake by the beach area. That is a good sign.
> 
> ...


does 1stop have minnows?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Big, Yes he does. He doesn't open till 7 am though. I have always doen well on the crappies with waxworms also. I am on the fence where to go today. I fell asleep on the couch tonight at 6:30 now I am all screwed up with my sleep. I just woak up at 3 am wide awake! Not sure to go to Skeeter later or Ladue in the morning!.

Be safe


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

TIGGER said:


> I fell asleep on the couch tonight at 6:30 now I am all screwed up with my sleep. I just woak up at 3 am wide awake!
> Be safe


Welcome to my world John. lol


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Skeeter would be my prefrence.


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Went to Ladue this afternoon. It was nice to get out. I only caught six crappie, all fairly small. Got them on a small swedish pimple tipped w/ minnow 2-3 ft off the bottom. I didn't hear of anyone killing them. I think it was slow for everyone. There were people coming and going all afternoon. There were still a several people there when I left at 5. The ice was rock hard all the way through and 4" thick.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i was out off the boat ramp from 2:30 TILL AROUND 4:00 not marking much got one small gill, guys were moving out toward the middle area not sure how they did ,saw two shanties down by the dam,like to have a little more thickness to move around without the worry of a thin spot......


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

thanx tigger


----------



## Changinglatitudes (May 24, 2007)

I ended up going out off of the boat launch on the north side from 2:00 until 6:00 and caught 8 keeper perch, no crappie or gills.


----------



## erie derie (Jan 30, 2008)

Went to La Due today, I was the only person out there. I was straight out from the boat ramp, ice was 6 inches thick. Was out for half the day with no luck, going to hit it again tomorrow. My dad was at Mosquitto all day and caught half a dozen perch, not alot going on anywhere, I'm hoping it picks up soon.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Any word on the ice at Mosquito?


----------



## erie derie (Jan 30, 2008)

Ice at mosquito was 6 inches thick by the cemetery, water was five inches deep on top of the ice,when getting of the lake from the wind blowing it all to the west side of the lake. Ended up catching one nine inch long walleye along with the six perch.


----------



## erie derie (Jan 30, 2008)

Just got back from La Due fished it all day. Got one small gill and two crappies 10 inches long. Was wondering if anybody hit mosquito today and how they did.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Fished today from 6am until 12pm only caught 3 small crappie in 20 deet of water stait off the ramp near 422. Saw 3 other guys close by catching small crappie and yellow perch. Ice is good at around 4 inches. There where also three guys up about half way to the dam from 422. I didn't talk to them to see if they did any good.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i was out there from around noon till about 6. small yellow perch and white perch throughout the day then a pretty good flurry of crappie activity near dark. just me and one other guy caught the evening crappie bite and were last off the main lake. all fish were very small though. i dont think i caught any fish over 7". still a lot of fun though....nothin id rather be doing in the winter other than ice fishin!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I stopped at Ladue after my morning hunt yesterday and saw 7-10 people out off of RT 44 on both sides of the bridge. You guys are brave.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Without the rain, the ice will last a while. Tomorrow's temps will eat into it, but today wasn't bad. Very little rain and no sun will keep it locked for a day or two.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

BB7059,we didn,t do that hot out toward the dam,me and trollbilly only got three fish a lot of lookers but not taking, tried deep to shallow,the other guy was moving all over but didn,t see him get anything,hope this weather doesn,t end it...


----------

